
The Navy Says Those UFO Videos Are Real - perseusprime11
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/a29073804/navy-ufo-videos-real/
======
arcboii92
This must mean aliens are real, and the Storm Area 51 meme was started by the
government. They can't tell the public that aliens exist because there is an
ancient contract. But, if the public were to storm Area 51 and discover it for
themselves - the government can't take the fall when the angry aliens come
back asking why the secret got out. They've released this information in an
attempt to reignite interest in storming Area 51.

I wish I was crazy enough to believe my own theories. Or crazy enough to stay
off HN making alien theories when my database is on fire.

------
LinuxBender
Any prototype aircraft that is too fast to get good video of and does not have
a recognized transponder will be a UFO. That just means some contractor is
building great things and doing publicity stunts, perhaps for funding?

~~~
weare138
I seriously doubt a contractor would be pulling "publicity stunts" involving
the military. If they were caught, they'd be in prison for a very long time.
Violating military airspace is beyond illegal.

~~~
LinuxBender
Perhaps the military gave them permission and these are publicity stunts for
darpa investors.

~~~
weare138
The Navy and DOD held meetings with and briefed congressional members and
Trump over the issue. There is no way they would have lied to congress and the
executive branch for a "publicity stunt".

------
a11yguy
Doesn't mean UFO's are real, just that these unidentified flying objects have
been recorded.

But then, is this a disclosure that UFO/aliens are real?

